# Alabama Drag Racing 1/4 Mile scale



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: Drag Racing Auto World T-Jets and Xtraction Saturday Nights 6M..Greenpond Alabama, 15 miles west of B;Ham I-59 Exit 97 hwy 11...The track is base on 1/4 Mile Track 20.6 Feet...Real Tree...for more infomation Contact (205) 475-0613....


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

*Alabama DRAG RACING Ho Scale 1/4 mile Pic's*

:thumbsup: Drag Racing Saturday Night 6: PM..Greenpond,Al...Racing Auto World T-Jets Xtactions and NHRA...1/4 mile Scale Track...15-miles west of B;Ham...for more infomation Contact (205) 475-0613


----------

